# Cost of Living in Sydney



## forfry85 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello,

I live in France and I am in a recruitment process with an Australian company in Sydney.
I have been several time in Sydney but have no idea about the cost of living there.

I am about to negotiate my salary with the company recruiting and I would like to compare my possible financial situation in Australia with my current one.

I have a wife and two children which are 1 and 3 years old. My wife does not work. My salary here is 3000 euros per month after taxes. We live in a quite small town far from everywhere (Paris).

Our mortgage is 1000 eur (120 m2 house with a car parking), food expenses 650 eur, Internet+Mobile 80 eur, Electricity+Water 170 eur (cold area), Car loan 250 eur, Insurances (car, house, children) 85 eur, Transport card 40 eur, Fuel 100 eur, Clothes 50 eur. The sum is 2425 euros. 

The remaining of my salary is for holidays, hobbies, house and car repairs etc...

In France, retirement plans and health insurances are taken directly on the salary. We pay no income taxes as my wife does not work and we have two children. 

Is there any one that could provide a kind of cost of living expenses example as mine? My targeted salary is $150,000 gross (without super annuation).

Thanks a lot


----------



## alexsmith468547 (3 mo ago)

A single person estimated monthly costs _are 958$ (1,496A_$) without rent. Sydney is 27.32% less expensive than New York (without rent).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

This link might help:









Compare the cost of living in Sydney vs Paris


See how the cost of living in Sydney compares to Paris. Our tool shows cost of living index data for housing, transportation, groceries & more.




www.budgetdirect.com.au


----------

